# Worth the extra money



## jrfan (Feb 21, 2016)

Is the SB13 ultra worth the extra money over the SB2000.How good is the SB2000 for a medium size room.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

What would you say is medium?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
And also, if you have the money for the ultra, are you willing to spend it?


----------



## jrfan (Feb 21, 2016)

15 x 17


----------



## jrfan (Feb 21, 2016)

Been searching and svs subs are in every best sub search.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a PB13u and my room is 17x28 and it fills it nicely. You would not be sorry upgrading to the PB13u


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I also have the PB13U, bought it because I did not want to upgrade later. I bought it during its pre-release sale and have enjoyed it since. SVS will let you try it in your home, if you aren't satisfied...go all the way! You can call them & discuss your expectations & they wont try & over sell you, great customer service.

You can also look at http://www.powersoundaudio.com/ they have some fine offerings as well. In case you didn't know, Tom started the original SVS company, sold it & came back later to start PSA. If you ask me, he has stepped up his game with his new products. If I was buying now, he would be right up at the top in my wish list.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, he did say sb13u, not pb13u. However, for a 15x17(8' ceiling?), not knowing if it's open anywhere is say at least a PB2k, as the SB2k would be more suited to a 1500cuft space. I'm assuming 8' ceilings for about 2000cuft. IMO, in staying with svs he should do a PB/PC2k, minimum, since it seems like he's wondering about being "worth it". I'd personally start with a plus model, and if he wants sealed, the ultra is the only choice. Tonto is right. In home trial is a great way to decide for sure, as is calling SVS directly. 
Lots of unanswered variables too. Movies/music/volume level, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

jrfan said:


> Is the SB13 ultra worth the extra money over the SB2000.How good is the SB2000 for a medium size room.


No, but the HSU VTF-15H MK2 is!


----------



## jrfan (Feb 21, 2016)

I will call SVS. Sounds Like they have great CS. The SB13U is a little tough on the wife factor. The SB 2000 is more wife friendly I mostly listen mostly to music 40 percent movies. Whats your take on ported or sealed for toons. My room is going to be tough.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

jrfan said:


> I will call SVS. Sounds Like they have great CS. The SB13U is a little tough on the wife factor. The SB 2000 is more wife friendly I mostly listen mostly to music 40 percent movies. Whats your take on ported or sealed for toons. My room is going to be tough.


Well, ported vs sealed is never an easy topic. IMO, for "toons"(cartoons/movies), or "tunes"(musical ones), it comes down to quality of the driver, enclosure size(appropriateness for the driver), and integration with the mains. I prefer ported for their efficiency. They'll have greater output until you get below port tuning. sealed subs have a more gradual roll off slope, but they require much more power, and excursion to match a ported subs output. They typically start to roll off a little higher too. If your mostly into music, an sb2k MIGHT be enough, but my hunch is not. I had an sb2k in my system (with 2 ported cylinders), and while it was an amazing sub for it's size, it just couldn't provide enough output to be meaningful.(I have too much airspace). The short version is both designs can be musical. As long as the design, and materials are solid. I still think(by guessing your budget, and WAF) a PC12plus will give you musicality, power, and a smaller footprint(16" diameter). I've also been window shopping at Rhythmik. I hope you can follow my post, lol. I wrote it over the period of about an hour, and while multitasking. aye carumba...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ported will always be much larger than its counterpart and in almost all cases have higher output. If your looking for a small footprint sealed is best but you sacrifice some output.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The price difference is significant.
Since SVS has very friendly shipping, I would try the SB2000 first.
If you find the SB2000 lacking (doubtful but possible) really listen to the system and try to determine if the deficiency is lack of volume or if there is something else that is not right.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

chashint said:


> The price difference is significant.
> 
> Since SVS has very friendly shipping, I would try the SB2000 first.
> 
> If you find the SB2000 lacking (doubtful but possible) really listen to the system and try to determine if the deficiency is lack of volume or if there is something else that is not right.



I agree. The price difference is polar. I have experience with the plus and the Sb2k, and while I agree that the free shipping and in home would be easy. But I found the sb2k should be used in pairs, or in a smaller space than his. I still don't know about his ceiling height or other connected spaces. I feel the Plus, or PB2k(I lean toward the cylinder versions) is where to begin since they're less cost than the ultra, but offer much more than the little SB. Future proofing? That's my .02. 
I still wonder if he called SVS yet, and what the total cuft is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrfan (Feb 21, 2016)

Just called SVS last Friday. The person I talked to was very helpful. He wanted to know my room size which is 15x 17 with 8 foot ceilings. Basic living room with carpet and furniture. Next, he wanted to know about my system which is a Yamaha RX-V3800, Paradigm Monitor 11s fronts, Monitor C3 center, Yamaha NS-IWC560C surrounds, and a Yamaha NS-YST100 Sub (my weakest link). Then, it was listening habits. It was 60% music and 40% movies, somewhat above theater level volume. He recommended the PB or PC 2000. The wife and I decided on the PC2000 because it would take up less space. It was a great idea on calling SVS for their opinion will be purchasing soon. Will post later on any setup issues. Thanks!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Congratulations I think you will be very pleased.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+1
I think you'll be very happy. I love the cylinders personally, and I think they can blend into any decor. 
Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

